# does XVIDEO work with nvidia n8400gs?



## rokpa92 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry for my dumb question but I always use ATI and install all drivers at once and I don't a have problem with that. But now I am on a PC with nvidia n8400gs and I can use effects in some GUI (gnome kde) or slow effects with other (kde in xrender mode, and E17).

Searching the web, I try to configure all this, but I can not do it. I read the handbook and in some place (here), I found this command
[cmd=]% xvinfo[/cmd]
and that gives me this result:

```
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
no adaptors present
```

And the handbook says:



			
				handbook said:
			
		

> Then XVideo is probably not supported for your card.



But sound rare. This video card is old, yes, but not too old. This is possible? I forget something before use a GUI or xrender or opengl with video card? What steps I must follow now for configure?

Thanks for reading.
nice day


----------



## adamk (Mar 17, 2011)

To have any decent sort of acceleration, you need to install the nvidia proprietary driver.  It's available via the ports tree in .

Adam port" href="http://www.freshports.org/x11/nvidia-driver.

Adam">x11/nvidia-driver.

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, I have installed all drivers from ports. I do not know if it can be anything else.


----------



## adamk (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you then configure Xorg to use the nvidia driver?


----------



## rokpa92 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, i put "nv" driver and install all from ports too.. but nothink.
Maybe the video card don't have drivers?


----------



## caesius (Mar 20, 2011)

You have to use 'nvidia' not 'nv'.

From my xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"
EndSection
```


----------



## rokpa92 (Mar 20, 2011)

If I put that driver, i can not run the GUI.
Note/Link: /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## Bunyan (Mar 20, 2011)

You have to load the *nvidia* module:

```
kldload nvidia
```
A good idea is to load the *linux* module too:

```
kldload linux
```
Then edit */boot/loader.conf*:

```
echo 'nvidia_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf'
echo 'linux_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```


----------



## caesius (Mar 20, 2011)

Try using x11/nvidia-xconfig to generate the config file.

What specifically happens when you try to run the GUI? How are you running it and do you see and error messages (EE) on the screen. I can't see any in that log file.


----------

